# Funniest things said about your dog



## BackwoodsBBQ

Wife walks out of the bedroom and looks at me all serious like,

"The fuzzigator just had another whizzident"


----------



## GSDOWNED

OMG!! That's hilarious!


----------



## Zoeys mom

Hubby calls her bat face, black face, and sponge paw since she soaks up every bit of dirt and carries it in the house,lol


----------



## GSDGunner

"OMG! Why did you glue his ears together? Don't they stand on their own?"










:headbang:


----------



## JKlatsky

"Mommy! Look! It's a hyena!"


----------



## krystyne73

We call Macy "the potato with legs", my niece calls her a Manatee.

Some people ask me if my Harlequin Great Dane is "a really big Dalmatian". LOL


----------



## Larien

"OMG, look at the deer!"

-_Said by a random golfer 3 years ago, about Scout, my fawn Great Dane_


----------



## KZoppa

"Is he a chihuahua mix? I can totally see some chihuahua in him. I think its his ears...."


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Hubby, to Keefer: "You're like Fabio! You're the Fabio of dogs."

Hubby to Halo after seeing one of the Allstate Mayhem commercials on TV: "You're Mayhem, that's what we should have named you."


----------



## emsoskar

My four year old: "I love Bentley the most, cause he looks like a sandwich!"


----------



## emsoskar

On one of our recent walks a lady approaches and says: "Oh, your puppies are so cute. Wow, his color is so much different than his (pointing out Bentley's sable vs Diesel's solid black coloring) what did you do, dye this one's hair?" (referring to Diesel)

-smacks forehead-


----------



## WarrantsWifey

emsoskar said:


> My four year old: "I love Bentley the most, cause he looks like a sandwich!"


Hahaha, thats a true four year old right there! LOL!


----------



## CarrieJ

Is that a wolf mix?
Or, when Alice was six months old we'd get:
"She's so skinny...you don't feed her enough!"
My answers started to be, "Yep" and "Feed????"

(She was growing in that weird stage, ears one week, next week the legs, then the tail.)


----------



## Northern GSDs

With a dog named "Jax" you might not want to couple an "off" command with her name......

"Jax Off" (say that real fast and you get the idea) :blush:


----------



## KZoppa

Northern GSDs said:


> With a dog named "Jax" you might not want to couple an "off" command with her name......
> 
> "Jax Off" (say that real fast and you get the idea) :blush:


 
:spittingcoffee::rofl:


----------



## Larien

Lmao looks like a sandwich...

Isn't it funny how people think the dumbest things about what we do to our dogs? Like we'd actually dye their hair?! My old housekeeper, Connie, once remarked about my collie, "Wow you really spoil him, you've even been crimping his hair all these years..." I was like, "Connie, we don't crimp his hair, that's how it is naturally around his ears! Omg!" I mean come on, WHY would I purposely crimp my dog's ear hair? Seriously, woman?


----------



## Superrodris

I dunno if it's a dumb thing about him, or about his name. But I named my baby boy Hamlet. Some random granny comes and asks 'Oh, did you name him after the chocolate bar??'.

Seriously...


----------



## jaggirl47

My hubby calls Leyna a wombat and a pigbearbat. I just call her the brat. 
Some lady at Home Depot swore up and down she was a GSD/lab mix because she had one that "looked just like her!".


----------



## Aussiedoodle

I took my boy to a friend's who has a Great Pyrenees named Ghost. When I looked at his 2nd grade writing homework last night he had this to say: 


> I like Neil's dog goes. Goes means you go and do it.


Way to go Jake. Perfect spelling and punctuation


----------



## EdBud

Had a Police Officer at my house (nothing serious) and he asked if it was OK to enter with the coyote there.


----------



## valreegrl

My favorite line came recently from my husband......

One of the dogs coughed, then coughed again right after. Hubby suddenly stopped what he was doing, looked up and said, "THAT sounds expensive!".


----------



## Lilie

Hubby hung up a fancy birdfeeder in our yard. Hondo has learned to check the ground around it for bird seed. Hubby calls me from the house to see the new bird at the feeder. "Look hon, we've got a Doo-Doo Bird!"


----------



## Josie/Zeus

I was asking hubby last night to make up his mind about puppy's call name, he looks at the puppy and said "Quit It" 

no honey, we can't name puppy Quit it. LOL


----------



## Cherry314

After one of our 10 month old Shepherds broke off the bottom of a privacy fence board and crawled into the neighbors yard my police officer son-in-law said, "If she were a 14 year old girl she would be in YDC (Youth Detention Center) by now."


----------



## beaderdog

A gentleman once asked me if my 2 13" beagles were pit bulls. Ummmm....


----------



## Dainerra

Look, a fox!
Is that one of them Belgium Mali-somethings?
wolf
mutt

my favorite was about Singe, when he was 9 weeks old
"Are you sure he's a German Shepherd? He doesn't look vicious"


----------



## jprice103

Dainerra said:


> Look, a fox!


 
That is what a little kid asked me yesterday when I was walking my puppy! He asked if she was a fox!


----------



## PupperLove

My son calls Jackson a "snowmobile" when he's zooming around in the snow. Then he says he wants to ride on him!


----------



## webzpinner

Jake is loved and feared in our neighborhood. Old man up the street loves him. Reminds him of the dog he had when in Korea. Every time he sees Jake, calls him Captain.
Local beat cop calls us the neighborhood watch K9 unit.

Not all is so favorable. Neighbors overheard calling him a bear. Local school kids call our house the place with "that scary beastdog". Old woman chastised us for owning a "newfangled wolf-thing". Also, when I take Jake for a walk, it NEVER fails that people of a certain ethnic background drop whatever they are doing and go in their home the second they see him. Group was out drinking beer on their front porch, we walk nearby. "yo, police dog!" then they all went inside. Oddest thing ever.


----------



## Josie/Zeus

I remember when we were down in Austin for a re-enactment, this lady came up to us complimenting how handsome Zeus was then said to me, "I have a bitch at home that's in heat, you
wanna breed your male?" 

Lol, yeah right!


----------



## GSDGunner

Josie/Zeus said:


> I remember when we were down in Austin for a re-enactment, this lady came up to us complimenting how handsome Zeus was then said to me, "I have a bitch at home that's in heat, you
> wanna breed your male?"
> 
> Lol, yeah right!


I can't even begin to tell you how many times I've heard that.
I posted something on a friends status on Facebook the other day and Gunner is in my profile picture. One of her friends posted after me asking if I'd consider breeding Gunner to her MASTIFF!!!! 
Great, just what we need, another new breed. We could call them GerMast, or ShepMast or MastShepherd. 
Oh wait, darn, I had to go and have Gunner neutered. We could have been on to something!


----------



## WarrantsWifey

GSDGunner said:


> I can't even begin to tell you how many times I've heard that.
> I posted something on a friends status on Facebook the other day and Gunner is in my profile picture. One of her friends posted after me asking if I'd consider breeding Gunner to her MASTIFF!!!!
> Great, just what we need, another new breed. We could call them GerMast, or ShepMast or MastShepherd.
> Oh wait, darn, I had to go and have Gunner neutered. We could have been on to something!


They'd look kinda like these, and probably would have ended up in the same place... :-(


----------



## GSDGunner

Exactly! And they're cute...now! Once they're full sized, I imagine the owners won't find their behavior so cute anymore and they'll end up in a shelter.

Trust me, the woman got an earful from me. Did it do any good? Not likely!
She wants to breed her "great bloodline" Mastiff and something tells me she'll find someone stupid enough to do it.


----------



## robinhuerta

We always get some yahoo telling us that we must make "tons of money selling puppies".......I just reply......*only on the live ones*
I know it's morbid....but some people make me that way.


----------



## Josie/Zeus

I got used to it after a while. It's just funny and weird how someone will approach you and say "I have a bitch in heat". I bet you do... LOL

What ever happend to first date? LOL


----------



## webzpinner

Josie/Zeus said:


> I got used to it after a while. It's just funny and weird how someone will approach you and say "I have a bitch in heat". I bet you do... LOL
> 
> What ever happend to first date? LOL


It's the world we live in today... Jersey Shore, Paris Hilton, MTV, etc... that culture affects our darling puppies too.


----------



## Lilie

I had a teenage girl and her friend come to me this weekend (at the feedstore) and said, "Your dog isn't a purebred, because he is too fat." Hondo is under weight due to his paw deformity. Hubby says, "So, you think he's too fat?" She says, " He must weigh close to 200 lbs." Hubby says, "Well there goes your career working at a carnival guessing weight."


----------



## CPH

When Capone was a pup I used to bring him in to work with me and at the point where he had one ear up and one down a customer tried to brush his up ear down and said "o hunny your ears are supposed to be down not up" then looked at me and said " do you think that ear will ever flop down properly"? haha no I do not think it will flop down as he is a purebred GSD and their ears are supposed to be up! lol


----------



## AggieVet

Josie/Zeus said:


> "I have a bitch in heat". I bet you do... LOL


I'm getting this tattooed on me lol.


----------



## Konotashi

Mom always comments on Ozzy's removable man-parts. (She HATES that I'm not getting him neutered). 

One time I told her, "Stop looking at 'em!" She said, "They're so hairy!"

I busted a gut. It was just too funny. xD


----------



## SweetSalem

When Salem's ears were at that "ackward stage - up and together" - a neighbor said "Hey, Is your german Sheppard mixed with a Doberman?" I said "No, she is just a puppy and her ears are growing". Then she said "You might want to take her to the vet to see if there is some "Doberman" in her". I said "Thanks but I don't see any Doberman *in* her at the moment". LOL!~


----------



## Jessiewessie99

"Is that a bear?"
"Is that a wolf?"
"Is that a bear wolf mix?"
"Is that a Coyote?"


----------



## webzpinner

Most annoying thing... Someone yells, "Look, it's Kojo!"

Seriously... so many positive German Shepherds in films, but some stupid reason, this is what comes up CONSTANTLY. So sad.


----------



## racer

a kid a petsmart yesterday siad to his dad look it's a wolf


----------



## Lin

racer said:


> a kid a petsmart yesterday siad to his dad look it's a wolf


Yesterday my service dog was called a wolf in the grocery store. There were 2 kids shopping with their mom, one a teenager and one younger. The teenager said "its a wolf!" and the younger kid said "no, thats a dog" and the teen replied "no, its a wolf-dog"


----------



## mydogrocks

At the park a man said

"That can't be your dog, he's huge and your a _girl_!"


----------



## Kamahi

I took Kamahi and Tosca out a few weeks ago and this lady we walked by INSISTED they were wolves, or at least _part_ wolf. UGH! I have both their papers stating they are purebred German Shepherds. :rolleyes2: She said, "They have long hair on their ears, so of course they are part wolf." I said, "No they are just Long Coat German Shepherds." But she continued to come up with new excuses as to _why_ my purebred GSDs were definitely part wolf. :headbang:

At that point I just nodded my head and said "Yeah, you're right, they are part wolf. Please excuse me for not knowing my own dog's breed." :hammer:


----------



## Petrarch

*Dogs by the lb.*



beaderdog said:


> A gentleman once asked me if my 2 13" beagles were pit bulls. Ummmm....


My brother starts every conversation with, "So....how many dogs do you have now?" He should talk..he had 3 little poodles, when I had 3 GSDs, clearly weighing more than the poodles.

I guess GSD's are counted twice for being twice as smart as poodles.


----------



## AutismDogGirl

lol these are all amusing!

Last summer someone said "OH...... I thought that was a lama" :headbang:

anoher favoret oh mine ussually comes after they ask what breed my current service dog Nim is I reply that she is a white German Shepherds fallowed by
one of the following

"How did she get white?
"White though,"
"Why is she white?"

Then I explain how recessive alleles work lol then they tend to walk off lol

more annoying is when people see her while we are shopping and tell thier kids dont touch that dog bites!" that TICKS ME OFFF!!!! SHE DOES NOT BITE AND THEY DON"T EVAN KNOW MY DOG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

also amazes me how many peope see her halti assumes she bites and are AFRAID SHE WILL BITE THEM because they THINK she is muzzled????????......................Ummmmm I fear the least the dog who is muzzled because if it is muzzled and unable to bite


----------



## Jessiewessie99

"Is that a Rottweiler?"


----------



## heatherr

A seemingly homeless man starting chanting at Whit and I once, "That ain't-a dog That'd a WOOF(sic wolf)! That ain't-a dog that a WOOF!" about 5 times as we walked down the street.


----------



## TiffanyK

We lived near a not so nice area before and the street we'd walk on was known on that side of town as being pretty rough. I was walking her I was stopped and asked: "Is dat dog a K-9?" I just said "Yes". LOL. For 1, I felt safer if they assumed she was a police dog. I'm sure that's what they meant to ask if when they asked. And secondly, I didn't want to be on that street longer than necessary. lol. But I WANTED to say "Well she sure isn't a feline."


----------



## Wolfgeist

Konotashi said:


> Mom always comments on Ozzy's removable man-parts. (She HATES that I'm not getting him neutered).
> 
> One time I told her, "Stop looking at 'em!" She said, "They're so hairy!"
> 
> I busted a gut. It was just too funny. xD


:rofl: I spit my water out reading this one. XD


----------



## gracieGSD

webzpinner said:


> Jake is loved and feared in our neighborhood. Old man up the street loves him. Reminds him of the dog he had when in Korea. Every time he sees Jake, calls him Captain.
> Local beat cop calls us the neighborhood watch K9 unit.
> 
> Not all is so favorable. Neighbors overheard calling him a bear. Local school kids call our house the place with "that scary beastdog". Old woman chastised us for owning a "newfangled wolf-thing". Also, when I take Jake for a walk, it NEVER fails that people of a certain ethnic background drop whatever they are doing and go in their home the second they see him. Group was out drinking beer on their front porch, we walk nearby. "yo, police dog!" then they all went inside. Oddest thing ever.


 
Too funny...police dog


----------



## DanielleOttoMom

My favorite one. ----> "Why did you crop your labs ears?" What the?!?!? He is not a lab! He is black German Shepherd! Jeezzzz..... Second one: teenager "Is that a trained attack K9?" Lol "NO". I just walked off. Great thread!


----------



## Powie

The mailman asked me if Powie was part collie.... uh, no.


----------



## carmspack

I had a young sable male GSD bred by me , around 14 weeks old. There is a particular store that I use to observe my dogs in a particular environment. As a thank you to the owner I usually end up buying something , bird seed, something for the beta , something. This time there was a line up . So here I am with the dog sitting nicely beside me in the line up when the people in the que in front of me start admiring the dog. They looked puzzled and then asked exactly what kind of dog is that. I said , that is a german shepherd, ..... oh yes it is pure bred. Then they got served and redirected their attention to the cashier.
BUT -- the people behind me. I could hear them. One said to the other "boy , did she get taken".
I'll never forget it. Buncha experts , bless them.

Meanwhile two months later , work and videos and evaluations later, the dog left my hands and joined a police department in Louisiana. I have pictures of him doing inside car searches and actually finding things (hides) while standing ontop of the innards of a vehicle, under the hood. Great little pup. 

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## DianaB

"She's beautiful. How much does she weigh, 150 pounds?"

-_Said by a random person driving by while out on a walk, about Siena, who at her most weighs 65-70 pounds_


----------



## vicky2200

About Dakota: What a funny looking dog! WOW, thats a big dog. ( its true, but I dont think he is that big, Im used to his size)

About Ditto: What kind of dog is that? Many have thought she was: part collie, part greyhound, a husky... My favorite, and least favorite ( depending how I look at it) is when she was about 4 months old I had her at a festival, sitting, well behaved. She was accepted well by all, except one lady who said " Honey, you shouldnt have a dog like that here. Its just not right."... Um what? shes enjoying herself and entertaining people, especially kids.

Daisy: She's so cute, there's no way she is as much trouble as you guys say. ( Not that I dont love her, but, she is trouble lol)


----------



## Chicagocanine

"Is that a cat?"


The dog in question:











And with Bianca--

"Look at the wolfdog!" (from a kid)
"Is that a Collie?" (from an older woman)


----------



## WarrantsWifey

Chicagocanine said:


> "Is that a cat?"
> 
> 
> The dog in question:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with Bianca--
> 
> "Look at the wolfdog!" (from a kid)
> "Is that a Collie?" (from an older woman)



Yep, I see a cat! LMBO!!


----------



## fuzzybunny

The funniest comment I ever got was while in the elevator. This lady was in there with her new rotti/lab mix when I got on with my dogs. The lady turned to me and said, "I hope Frankie doesn't get as long as your dogs". I had a good laugh!

Carolyn, Bunny & Jazz (Ottawa, ON)


----------



## Tiffany05

I don't know whether these weekly topics last only week or not, therefore this one being done with, but I had to share two comments I had.

I was walking my 4 month old puppy and someone walks up to her and starts petting her. "She is so cute! What breed is she?" the lady asked. I replied saying she is german shepherd. The lady then said, "Wow, I didn't know german shepherds were so small!" 

My puppy and I were at a Marathon race waiting for a relative to pass through, when a little girl yells to her mom, "Look Mom, a werewolf!!!"


----------



## Zuiun

webzpinner said:


> Also, when I take Jake for a walk, it NEVER fails that people of a certain ethnic background drop whatever they are doing and go in their home the second they see him. Group was out drinking beer on their front porch, we walk nearby. "yo, police dog!" then they all went inside. Oddest thing ever.


Ha! I can determine the quality of whatever neighborhood I'm walking in based on the comments I get about my dog (now dogs).

In better neighborhoods, kids ask me if it's the "I Am Legend" dog, or just ask if he's a German Shepherd.

In questionable areas, it's always "Look, it's K-9!"

I once had a kid ask me if Brody was Scooby-Doo (who is a Great Dane, by the way).

Also, people often comment about Brody's ginormous ears. I call them "bat ears." Before he filled out, people would see the huge ears and the spindly gazelle-like legs and ask why I owned a coyote.

Now with both dogs, the most common thing I hear is people trying to decide if they're both the same breed of dog because their colors are different. (To be fair, Tsura has some Husky in her, but it comes through mostly in the softness of her fur -- she still looks more like a Shepherd.)


----------



## MTMom

Our experience yesterday still has me laughing...

We took Diesel to the 4th of July parade. When we were walking back to the car, a teenage girl started gushing over him and begged to pet him. She asked what his name was, and I told her. She looked up from petting him and said, "Like Vin? (the answer is no)" As I started to answer her, she talked right over me, and said, "Oh my gosh, this dog would be THE BEST DOG, like, EVER, if you, you know, shaved him bald and baby oiled him. Then he'd be JUST LIKE Vin Diesel! Oh my gosh!!" I started to laugh, and then realized that she was dead serious and was waiting expectantly for me to agree with her.

I don't remember what I said, but my husband and I awkwardly excused ourselves from the conversation, made it about 25 feet away, and cracked up.


----------



## Mom2Shaman

My all-time favorite from a child -- "Aiy, Aiy, Aiy, un perro gigante!". I still giggle over that one. Nice departure from "Que bonito" which is normal.

My not-favorite a week ago walking my Aussie and my GSD pup while the moron was holding his pit by the leash, collar, and chest to keep it from attacking us -- "Looks like you got some nice bully there yourself". Thinking maybe he was blind and had an over-protective guide-pit, I just growled at my dogs "Leave it" and we trotted on. Coming back on the trail I called ahead, "we're back" so he could prepare for us to pass. Again, "Man, that's some nice bully." Not sure if he meant my Aussie, GSD, or ME for that matter but I didn't wish to stop and socialize.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl

A family member said to me one time, "I know you didn't have any control over this, since you got her as an adult, but I think it's so cruel that they cropped her ears. If you ever get one as a puppy don't do it to the poor pup." To which a replied, "I'm not a huge fan of ear cropping either, but hers weren't cropped. German Shepherd's ears stand up on their own." "The heck (not the word used) you say." He said, and just shook his head and walked off.

I was also taking Sasha on a walk and this little girl, probably...oh 2 or 3...pointed at Sasha and yells, "Look mommy! A police doggy!" I kinda chuckled, trying to imagine Sasha doing any kind of police work.


----------



## frenchie27

Me and my hubby plus Charlie, our 3.8 yr old black GSD were having lunch at a pub in Austin, TX (BTW Austin, TX is SUPER pet friendly). Anyway, the pub manager saw him and said, OMG, is his name "Twilight"? ...then he said, I feel he's gonna turn from wolf to man soon....

Me and hubby just had to laugh at this. They couldn't stop petting him and refilling his water plate all the time. :wub:


----------



## marielrowland

Just this week-end a cousin called my GSD a "Drug Dog"

When her ears were still coming up & one was up & one down someone called the down ear her "mood ear"


----------



## Powell

A kid at TSC called my husky Mickey a wolf. He's light gray and white with BLUE eyes. No, he's a Husky. I showed him what a wolf looks like. 

At Vintage Christmas a child asked if Mickey bites. I said NO ***BUT I DO*** and I showed my teeth. Parents were cracking up. The child's eyes got large as saucers and he backed up.


----------



## Lilie

My daughter is down for the holiday weekend. She was sitting in her father's chair. Hondo walked up to her (to the side) and put both is front feet across her. Hubby said, "Good boy, tell your sister to get out of my chair!". Daughter gets up and lays on the floor. Hondo walks over to her and sits on her. Daughter says, "Mom! My brother is smashing me!" I jumped up to get the camera, but Hondo jumped up too. Drats.


----------



## Lin

Those that have people insisting GSDs have cropped ears... Ask them to show you one with uncropped ears so you can see the difference. 

Though they may just show you a soft eared GSD. But then you can point out the ears are the same size...


----------



## katya

My 8 month old is a very observant.. When she was about 3 months old, she would just sit and "watch" my neighbor from acrosS the street.I was puzzled by this and so one day i brought her over to his yard and introduced the both of us.My neighbor says to me" So this is the new neighborhood watch dog". I just chuckled, it is pretty funny to have a small puppy just sit there and "watch" you. He said he was very impressed with her detective and concentration skills. hehehe


----------



## mysweetkaos

Not sure it's funny.....but the strangest thing is....when we lived in Wisconsin we had an old neighbor lady who would scream "nazi dog" out the door whenever we would walk by her house. Needless to say we got a new route to walk!


----------



## Celtic Wolf

*Funniest Said*

He has some big head!


----------



## Chicagocanine

"Aren't those dogs supposed to be vicious?"
"I thought German Shepherds are mean dogs" (said by a friend's friend when he met Bianca and my foster LC GSD, both of whom were licking him and wagging their tails at the time.)



webzpinner said:


> Most annoying thing... Someone yells, "Look, it's Kojo!"
> 
> Seriously... so many positive German Shepherds in films, but some stupid reason, this is what comes up CONSTANTLY. So sad.


What's a Kojo?


----------



## Lin

Maybe he meant Cujo? But that wasn't a GSD so I'm not sure.


----------



## TrickyShepherd

In PetSmart about 2 months ago Zira was sitting next to me while I was reading a GSD book, which I had right in front of my face (it was a big book). The cover had a GSD that looked JUST like Zira, and said in big bold letters "German Shepherd Dogs"..... This guy comes walking up to me, looks at Zira and then at me and asks (seriously)..... "What breed is your dog?"

Ummmmm.... If the fact that she looks 100% like a typical GSD doesn't give it away...... How about the picture that you were staring directly at on the cover of the book (with the breed name across the top)?!?! 










One day, I'm going to just calmly say (with a straight face) "she's a poodle"


----------



## CookieTN

-"Puppies are so cute. Even if you hate dogs, with puppies, you just can't help wiking them."
Meh, not that funny. I shall search my brain for something that is funny.
-Oh...when we got Treader at first my dad thought we named him "Cheddar".
-"I think it's the little dogs you've got to watch out for. They bite your ankles."

LOL, I love the "he looks like a sandwich" one from page two!


----------



## Chicagocanine

When I had my terrier, Pooch, for some reason people would mishear his name a lot. So they'd ask his name, I'd say Pooch and they'd call him Toots, or Pook, or something. That was pretty funny.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

I was walking Molly and went down this one block. Some guys were standing there and one of them said, pointing to Molly, "Those are bad*** dogs" I couldn't help but chuckle.


----------



## Good_Karma

I was renewing Niko and Rosa's dog licenses, and when i do that I have to provide a color description. I said black and tan for Niko, but I was having trouble describing Rosa's colors in simple terms. The lady taking the info said "Well, all German shepherds look pretty much the same, right?"


----------



## Castlemaid

I had someone say about William, a rescued mixed breed:

"I see bulldog in him. I LOVE bulldogs! And I LOVE William! I'm sure he has bulldog in him. You can tell by the way he stands."

Anyone else see bulldog here?


----------



## LARHAGE

LOL!!!! I definately see Bulldog!!! I have a picture of Gavin on my desk at work, a Laboratory rep came to my desk and said Oh beautiful dog, I said thank you, than he says thats a field Lab right? I have a brother with a Lab, but not a field Lab like yours. I laughed, thinking he was joking, but I'm afraid he wasn't.... a field Lab?


----------



## Castlemaid

Gavin, a field lab? Now, that's just sad that this person didn't know the difference . . .


----------



## Kaity

"is that a german shepherd?" yes, she's purebred
"why is he black?" sometimes I just wanna shoot back with why, do you have something against blacks? but it would definitely be taken the wrong way.. Another thing - Vida's had a black leash most of her life but it broke in the elevator here and I bought her some new leashes.. a black one and a pink one. People still call HER a HE even with the pink. So I decided to go neutral and get a Vuitton brown monogramed leash and collar now nobody bugs us for some reason


----------



## kennajo

frenchie27 said:


> Me and my hubby plus Charlie, our 3.8 yr old black GSD were having lunch at a pub in Austin, TX (BTW Austin, TX is SUPER pet friendly). Anyway, the pub manager saw him and said, OMG, is his name "Twilight"? ...then he said, I feel he's gonna turn from wolf to man soon....
> 
> Me and hubby just had to laugh at this. They couldn't stop petting him and refilling his water plate all the time. :wub:


Yes I miss Austin.....very pet friendly!


----------



## Hagakure

"A cute dog, does he have some German Shepherd in him?"


I have a purebred grey sable WGWL GSD


----------



## Rahrah

While walking my 12 week old puppy last week, a group of young indigenous kids approached and asked "Is that a Dingo?" 

LOL


----------



## DunRingill

A spectator at a dog show asked "Excuse me, is that an Australian Cattle Dog?"


----------



## Dooney's Mom

TrickyShepherd said:


> In PetSmart about 2 months ago Zira was sitting next to me while I was reading a GSD book, which I had right in front of my face (it was a big book). The cover had a GSD that looked JUST like Zira, and said in big bold letters "German Shepherd Dogs"..... This guy comes walking up to me, looks at Zira and then at me and asks (seriously)..... "What breed is your dog?"
> 
> Ummmmm.... If the fact that she looks 100% like a typical GSD doesn't give it away...... How about the picture that you were staring directly at on the cover of the book (with the breed name across the top)?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One day, I'm going to just calmly say (with a straight face) "she's a poodle"


LOL...Im going to remember that one and use it next time..


----------



## Alexandria610

Once when Alex was younger, some man asked me "do you have a permit for that thing?" 

Looking down at Alex I said to him "no, do I need one?" He responded "well she's a wolf, isn't she?" I looked back down at my funky-looking GSD pup and smiled. Looking back up, the smile wiped from my face I said "No. She's a platypus."

Needless to say, he arched an eyebrow and I went about my way with my 'wolf' and no permit.


----------



## GottaLoveHim

> "No. She's a platypus."


:rofl: Too funny! 

Somehow my mom and sister say he looks like a kangaroo here: :crazy:


----------



## sparra

That i got ripped off when I bought my purebred GSD.....you know cause he is black....


----------



## sparra

GottaLoveHim said:


> :rofl: Too funny!
> 
> Somehow my mom and sister say he looks like a kangaroo here: :crazy:


 I can see it too.....maybe cause I'm an aussie :blush:


----------



## ozzymama

We were walking downtown with Dolly and Oz, one guy said "Wow that's a big dog", regarding Dolly, I said "Yes", he said "How much does it eat", I said the two eat about 20lbs of food a week. The guy said "Wow, that's the big bag of food, that's like $20 a week", I just smiled and explained I bought 18kg bags of food and they were $75, so like $37 a week.


----------



## Queeny

all the time people think my girl is mixed bread beceause she having a long coat...


----------



## HannahK

I have a long coat purebred from Germany and my boyfriend always calls her Chewie; because he thinks she look like Chewbacca from Star Wars. 

http://sonnyvaleacres.webs.com/apps/photos/photo?photoid=134589574


----------



## chelle

*Bailey:*
Two elderly ladies at dog park talking.. I was right there, but they didn't know Bailey was mine...

Lady #1: "Wow, look at those big ears on that one!"
Lady #2: "Yes! They make them that way now!"

Random small child at Petco: "LOOK MOMMY! It's BOLT!!!!!!!!"










*Suri: (Shiba Inu)*
Stranger: "Wow, I didn't know you could tame a fox and walk them like a dog!?"
Me: "Um yeah you can! Nah just kidding, she's a dog."

I can't take that dog anywhere without getting the fox comment. Yes, yes I know, she looks like one.


----------



## WendyDsMom

Coming out of PetCo a family was coming in holding a ****zu.... They shoved to one side and asked "Why you walking a Coyote?"

I was confused and kept walking.....


----------



## vhowell7

a little girl pointed to my dog today and said "look mommy, that's the crazy one"! 
The background on this is it's a 5 year old girl whose mom lets her run loose on the greenbelt in our neighborhood. Great supervision. The kid RUNS up to EVERY dog being walked and screams at the top of her lungs "CAN I PET IT?? HUH?? CAN I PET YOUR DOG!!??" This of course makes Shadow go wild, she has a HIGH prey drive, anyway. So yes, my dog is the one going crazy from this wild child trying to pet it!


----------



## RocketDog

Some lady asked me yesterday as we were walking by if Rocket was "going to eat" her. This as her small schnauzer was pulling furiously and gnashing it's teeth at us. When I laughed and said no, he's only a pup anyway, she said he "looked ferocious".


----------



## GSD07

When I'm in a mood to respond to such bright comments I say 'no, your dog doesn't look tasty enough'. Some owners laugh, some act offended LOL


----------



## selzer

I have to say that the funniest thing ever said about my dogs was when my brother said he worried that he might find me eaten by them. They may kill me, by accidental clash of heads, but they would NEVER bite me and certainly never EAT me. That is hilarious.


----------



## Tim Connell

sparra said:


> That i got ripped off when I bought my purebred GSD.....you know cause he is black....




I get that one a lot too...or: "I didn't know they came in black"

Same people that ask what kind of dog my Malinois is, then respond "MalinWhat?" or "Is that like a Malamute?"

I've retrained myself to say: "He's a short coated Belgian herding dog", but even that has failed me, when someone then said "Oh, so he's from Germany?" :headbang:


----------



## Tiffseagles

Kid - 'Is that a German Shepherd.'
Me - 'Yes.'
Kid to his friend - 'He's a puppy.'
Me - 'Nope, he's 4 years old.'
Kid - 'But he's so small. He must be a mix.'
After glancing at 70 pounds of Otis - 'Nope. We know his pedigree.'


----------



## chelle

GSD's going to EAT you? Geesh! :laugh:


----------



## Pepper311

emsoskar said:


> My four year old: "I love Bentley the most, cause he looks like a sandwich!"


Awesome.


----------



## Audsys

I was able to bring my four year old GSD to work over the holidays since there were just a few people assigned to work on our floor. I walk in with my GSD off leash and my workmate just goes 'Oh, so that's why'. When I ask him what he is talking about, he replies 'I thought you were going bald since theres always a ton of hair on your suit when you come to work'.


----------



## FredD

People asking me, I know that one is a German Shepherd, (Mikko-Blk&Tan) What breed is the other one, a wolf or coyote(Wiley-Sable)? A lot of people think GS's only come in Blk. & Tan.
:gsdsit:


----------



## Josie/Zeus

People always half jokingly ask me if Koda is half horse.  

So I say yes.


----------



## Tim Connell

AggieVet said:


> I'm getting this tattooed on me lol.



Haha! Good one, AggieVet!


----------



## JakodaCD OA

with my black male I would get "what is that mix?" and now with my dark sable girl, same thing,,when I reply, they don't believe me, now it's "that dog has coyote (or wolf) in her!"..yep and she howls at the moon and turns into a werewolf at midnite


----------



## jb_pwrstroke

The best so far has been is your dog a husky, and what breed is that


----------



## BlackCat

A friend of mine used to refer to Lobo as a "German Shetland". :grin:


----------



## Brewzer1818

I was asked today about my 11week old wgsd. When will she turn black?


----------



## Kaz

I am walking with manfred and walking to a grocery store. A person of the same ethnic group, some one posted about, who move inside the apartments on seeing GSD's, was in a SUV close by.

He asked me what kind of a dog it is, then asked me "You want to sell him?"

I was flabbergasted at the audacity, amused at the imbecility and outraged at the temerity.

But I laughed it off... 

Also, for some reason, people of that ethnicity, dont refer to Manfred as a "Puppy" but as a K-9. LOL.


----------



## Anastasia

My neighbor who has a GSD / Whippet Mix looking at my 9 week old puppy and telling me he doesn't look like a shepherd. He doesn't have a long enough nose.


----------



## ladyfreckles

When we were going into PetSmart to get a harness, Pat had to carry him inside. Since Pat always holds him upside down like a baby, you could only really see his feet. Someone asked "Ooh is that a bunny?". I think the fluffiness throws them off.


----------



## SophieGSD

Funniest thing someone's ever said about Sophie: "She goes straight for the [email protected]!"
Because she does. XD When a guy walks into the room, her nose is in his crotch!

I also used to get "Omg! A K9 unit!" when we lived in an apartment complex in Charleston, SC. And, occasionally, "A military dog!" (All the kids knew about the Navy and Air Force people, since it was a military town.)


----------



## Tiffseagles

FredD said:


> People asking me, I know that one is a German Shepherd, (Mikko-Blk&Tan) What breed is the other one, a wolf or coyote(Wiley-Sable)? A lot of people think GS's only come in Blk. & Tan.
> :gsdsit:


That's because those 'Pet Fancy' type of magazines and Breeds 101 type of shows display 99% Black&Tans. It drives me batty!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

Awww we with the black saddle dogs get the cwazy comments too. Ilda is a strongly pigmented blk/brown and I was asked the other day if she's a malinois. That's a first!    

(my response, "Not all GSDs weigh 120 pounds", I knew it was because of her size - 70 pds and dark face the person was wondering)


----------



## &RIGGS

Just the other day as Riggs and I were returning from a long walk and playtime in the park, my neighbor stopped me to inform me that I really need to pour some cement in the backyard and build him a kennel "so he gets enough exercise." I nearly started laughing right in his face but managed to politely say, "Oh, I think our daily walks and the hours of playing will do just fine for him," and walk away.

This is the same neighbor that constantly tells me Riggs is too skinny, (He owns a lab who is about 10-15 lbs overweight) and that we must immediately get a harness so he doesn't pull out of his collar (mind you, Riggs' leash manners are excellent-especially for a 4-month old-and I've never seen him attempt to wriggle out of his collar). I always just chuckle and say "Oh, okay...thanks."


----------



## _Crystal_

"That's the biggest Shepherd puppy I've seen!" or "She's a huge puppy, she'll grow big!"... She's 2 years old and 36 pounds and a mix breed. :rofl:


----------



## danbibby

Our nickname for Karma is "Furry Cruise Missile" because of his adictive nature to run and jump ,with legs tucked in, full bore into any pile of yard garbage or the availed wall of foliage.


----------



## RubyTuesday

I don't know what 'ethnic group' is being referred to & I suspect I don't want to know. I live in an urban neighborhood populated by all races, ethnic groups & ages. Friends & family encompass numerous ethnic groups & races. Dog lovers, trainers, benefactors & rescuers are found among all ethnic groups & ages. It's very disappointing to see such comments on this site.


----------



## millie12

Not many people in our area were familiar with the sable coloring on GSD's. While out of walks, at the dog park, etc.. people would always ask:
"Is that a purebred shepherd?" YES
"Really? She doesn't look like one." YES REALLY


----------



## OriginalWacky

Not a GSD comment, but when we had our Chow mix, a lot of people in our neighborhood thought she was a wolf. Then when we added a Husky, we got called "the house with two wolves" a lot. Since it was a 'rough' neighborhood, I just let them think that, and felt nice and safe walking around with them. Not that either of the dogs would bite, or even bark much.

So far nothing too funny has been said about Koshka, about the closest is that some folks think he's a mix because he's floofy.


----------



## Uzi-

I've got a dark sable and blk/tan males, there was 2 boys about 5-6 y/o walking down the street when I was changing my oil one day. They didn't realize that I was out there but I heard the one say to the other "pay attention we're going by the house with the wolf and the police dog" 

I couldn't help but laugh. I didn't read this whole thread but its seems like a lot of people have similar experiences with their sables. 

Do people not realize that there is more that one color of GSD?:wild:


----------



## 1337f0x

"Fat bottomed Demon," - my mother lololol.

reasoning: for a puppy, he has a bigger appetite than my adult bichon. when we're cooking food, he wakes up out of his deep sleep just to hop around for food.


----------



## Lilylongshanks

On being introduced to Otis (WGSD) "That's a very black name for a very white dog" 

And I thought Otis was a German name


----------



## 1337f0x

lilylongshanks said:


> on being introduced to otis (wgsd) "that's a very black name for a very white dog"
> 
> and i thought otis was a german name


lmfao'd


----------



## BlackCat

Lilylongshanks said:


> On being introduced to Otis (WGSD) "That's a very black name for a very white dog"
> 
> And I thought Otis was a German name



I had always considered Olga a Scandinavian/ Russian/ German name for a girl. Since I moved to San Antonio, I've learned it is a very popular Hispanic name as well. Just goes to show how easy it is to be surprised.


----------



## ollie_leyna

A lot of people ask if Ollie is a belgian shepherd because of his long hair--or they ask what he's mixed with. 

My favorite was when I met a fellow gsd owner at the park one day and she called them "german shedders" lol SO TRUE!


----------



## Loneforce

everyone usually ask me hey do you take Ginger to a beauty salon to get them ears all poofy like that? lol Im like No I think she was zapped by lightening once


----------



## bianca

Twice now I have been asked if Cooper is a Kelpie/Kelpie X


----------



## Glow

It's not so much something said than done but once Bogo was admired by a mother and her child and he was fully aware they were making a fuss and saying how beautiful he was and how siny his furr was..So I told them its ok to take a picture when they asked, and when he saw they camera he instantly rolled on his back and looked straight at it with a big goofy grin on his face.
My boy is too cheeky! ;-)


----------



## SueDoNimm

I was walking my GSD and my mother's collie the other night and a group of kids asked if they could pet the dogs. One kid asked where I got the dogs and I told them that the collie was my mother's and she had gotten her from a breeder who raises collies and that I had gotten my dog from a rescue. The little girl said, "Oh, so if I was drowning or something your dog could rescue me?!" She was so excited.


----------



## Felix's Proud Mammy

I get the "police dog" and "wolf dog" a TON with Felix! 

The comment we hear the most though is "look at those feet!"

The comment I hear the most when I have him on my own is "Wow! How do you handle him?" (I'm 5' and 125. Felix is 39" long--excluding tail and head--and 29" at the whithers 88.2 #'s) To which I reply "He knows better then to bow up on the one who feeds him"


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

SueDoNimm said:


> I was walking my GSD and my mother's collie the other night and a group of kids asked if they could pet the dogs. One kid asked where I got the dogs and I told them that the collie was my mother's and she had gotten her from a breeder who raises collies and that I had gotten my dog from a rescue. The little girl said, "Oh, so if I was drowning or something your dog could rescue me?!" She was so excited.


:rofl: That is so cute.


----------



## wyoung2153

"Is his butt broken?" 

In reference to his steep croup.. it made me laugh out loud then never go back to that kennel.


----------



## billsharp

Like Josie--We were stopped by a random guy at a gas station once, while on a long drive with Liesl and giving her a potty break, and he asked if we'd like to breed her with his male GSD.


----------



## wink-_-wink

These were awesome to read!!! 

Mine is from my 5 year old son. While reading red riding hood to him as we read the part of what big eyes, what big teeth etc, he gasps and says "daddy, is Hero a big bad wolf? i thought he was a german shepherd!!" LMFAO this was then followed the next day by him wanting his baby sister to be little red riding hood for haloween!


----------



## Stosh

"German Shepherds can't herd sheep".... yeah, right- that's why they're called SHEPHERDS


----------



## Bear L

Aside from lots of wolf and coyote, she's not a purebred GS because she's a sable comments, I get the "is that a mini shepherd?" by a person I met while walking my dog. As in mini schnauzer, small poodle like a breed. I said no, she is just small and she was around 6 months. She is almost 60lbs now at 11 months, fitting nicely within the breed standard. 

I heard the "oh, that dog is small!" from other GS owners frequently too. I just tell people she is fun sized rather than telling them their dogs are super sized. =)


----------



## breyer08

A woman thought that Ava was part Rhodesian Ridgeback because she met one the other day and it was trim and in shape like Ava. (Her GSD is a good 20 pounds overweight, so she automatically assumes any dog lighter than him is not a purebred because it doesn't have his build.)


----------



## jae

Stosh said:


> "German Shepherds can't herd sheep".... yeah, right- that's why they're called SHEPHERDS


Oh boy. I had a friend ask me when I told him I was teaching him herding, "german shepherds can do that?"
smack...


other than that, he gets the "she is beautiful!" comment all the time :crazy:


----------



## sunsets

During a walk with Heinz, I stopped to chat with a new neighbor who was out on his front lawn. He asked "Is that a shepherd mix?", and I replied "Well, as far as I know he's a purebred". 

"Oh", says neighbor who is staring at my black-and-tan, carbon copy of Rin Tin Tin, "I didn't know they came in that color!"

Young folks these days


----------



## MattLink

Link barks 
Little boy runs away screaming "GAAAHHHHH!! Kangaroo!!!!!!"


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PatchonGSD

"I know wolves, and he is definitely a hybrid-second generation to be exact." -the mail man.


----------



## JustJim

My nephew graduated from high school this spring, so there was a big family gathering. Most of them knew I have a service dog, but none had met Centy yet. I parked my Blazer and got out, Centy moved to a heeling position, and someone asked how I could drive (after all, I had a "Seeing Eye dog").

The son of one of my nieces--cute little guy, just a toddler--walked up and proceeded to stick his hand in Centy's mouth. Someone asked my niece if she was worried by that and she said, "No, he's just a little boy and that is a very big dog." (We did have an impromptu "how to pet a strange dog" class for the kids.)

One of my sisters-in-law is convinced Centy is not a purebred because she is a blanket back, and doesn't have a sloping backline. According to her, I have a "GSD-Rottweiler cross." I can't wait til she meets my sable, Z.


----------



## Nigel

I had a guy down the street say " when are you gonna breed your dogs, I want a pup from those two". Well.....there both spayed females, so that's not gonna happen.


----------



## julie87

Once I was walking my 6 month old Arexa with her ears taped so that they would stand and the neighbor said "wow her ears look like antennas, when do they come off" I said "when she gets good reception"


----------



## Nikitta

A little kid asked me one day of my first GSD," Is that an English Bulldog?"


----------



## Anitsisqua

When I first got my blue merle sheltie as a very small puppy, we ran into a little boy (2 or 3?) and his father. The father asked if they could pet the puppy, and I said yes.

The little boy looked terrified of him and said "Woof! Woof!", (It took me a few seconds to realize he meant "wolf")

And his dad goes, "No, it's okay, buddy, it's just a baby puppy." And the little boy reaches out and gently starts petting him, saying "Cob!" (cub). It was one of the cutest things I have ever seen.


----------



## blackshep

Chicagocanine said:


> "Is that a cat?"
> 
> 
> The dog in question:


OMG that one literally made me LOL :rofl:


----------



## Abby142

I get "police dog" or "coyote" a lot.

but the other day Jade and I were on a walk and we past this woman who started screaming at me to "keep that dog of yours under control! Its going to hurt someone!" Jade was walking right next to me in heel position, loose leash, perfectly behaved. Some people.....


----------



## starburst

These are all awesome LOL

I had some random older guy insist Lola WAS a husky mix... actually, I get that a lot because she is redish and black.... or rottweiler mix, that's a popular one .

I also had a woman ask me if her ears were cropped. lol


----------



## RowdyDogs

My blue heeler/border collie mix often gets the coyote thing, and though the weirdest question I've got about him is, "Is that a dog?" more than once (2 times in drive-thrus, once in person)...what else would he be?

With Hector, the funniest is, "Does he bite?" but that's only if you don't know him. He looks scary but he's the gentlest beast ever.


----------



## JustJim

What's struck me as funny lately is that over the 12 years that I had a wolf-husky cross, I kept having people come up and tell me that I had a lovely German Shepherd I had.


----------



## Zeeva

Kind of funny kind of mean: 'was Zeeva hit by a car?' I know she was lanky as a puppy, fell all over herself and her big paws, had ears she hadn't grown into yet but seriously!?! Lol...


----------



## KayleeGSD

The most odd question I get is what is wrong with her hips why is their no slant? Or what else is she mixed with? I explain Kaylee is a normal pure bred American Working Line German Shepherd. She is not a show dog or a mixed dog.


----------



## TheDarkCynder

"Is he a wolf?"
"He's white? He must be rare."


----------



## mac658

"Police Dog" - Very common for some reason???

"That thing needs a muzzle" - As he is wagging his tail walking next to me walking. 

"He's bigger than you! Does he have a saddle?" - I'm 5'5 125 Male... I probably could ride him on a saddle. 

People seem generally afraid of him around here in Charlotte for some reason. Small children however are not, which is good since my buddy is a big goofball around kids.


----------



## blackshep

I finally got the wolf comment last week!

She's solid black, I was surprised because I thought it was just the sable people who got that comment!


----------



## FirstTimeGSD

Stranger: Now I know he's a mix....I just can't figure out what!
***My dog is a blackie and was about 5.5 months at the time***
Me: Well, his mother was a german shepherd, and his father....was a...german...shepherd.
Stranger: *laughing* oh wow I never knew they could be black


----------



## NWHeather

A few times, when walking my two, I've been asked if they're K9's.
I've replied, "yes, they're 'canines', but not 'K9's'(actual police dogs)..."


----------



## wink-_-wink

FirstTimeGSD said:


> Stranger: Now I know he's a mix....I just can't figure out what!
> ***My dog is a blackie and was about 5.5 months at the time***
> Me: Well, his mother was a german shepherd, and his father....was a...german...shepherd.
> Stranger: *laughing* oh wow I never knew they could be black


 
psh racist lmfao


----------



## rangersdad

julie87 said:


> Once I was walking my 6 month old Arexa with her ears taped so that they would stand and the neighbor said "wow her ears look like antennas, when do they come off" I said "when she gets good reception"


 ROFL:laugh:


----------



## Zulu

sparra said:


> I can see it too.....maybe cause I'm an aussie :blush:


Can see that too...


Zulu


----------



## kelina

Walking my black PUP gsd 

Lady***OMGGG get that thing away from me!!!!**
(Whispers to her kid: its a wolf dont go near)

Lmao!!!! It was the funniest thing ever!


----------



## TommyB681

My brother when Abbi passed gas: "Holy God that smells like brussel sprouts and buttermilk"


----------



## Christiansen

Wolf comment is common..I too got it..and its not these people faults..we do carry thing with us who deserves to be called as wolf..


----------



## Lucky Paw

STRANGER: OMG hold that thing tight,
ME : its ok he is a good dog
STRANGER:Isnt that a K9 
ME: yes
STRANGER: arent they born mean 
ME: (ROTF @ THIS POINT ) sometimes depending how you treat your dog 

I guess she got mad i started laughing and walked off


----------



## Courtdar

ME: ALI, ALI
Neighbor: Are you looking for something
ME: Yes, our dog just ran away
Neighbor: What kinda dog
ME: German Shepherd
Neighbor: ahhhh..........Didnt see wanna those come by here
Just after that my husband drove past me with Ali in the front seat of the car, he told me that he was driving and happened to check his rear view mirror to notice Ali just giving her behind the car....she wanted a car ride


----------



## Courtdar

Told the kids that Ali is our "Lean Mean Toy Eating Machine!"


----------



## gsdlover91

Kids in the neighborhood talking to each other as we walk by - "thats a wolf! she has a wolf!"

Random people at petstore - "THATS a german shepherd?!" "He must be a mix, no?" "Is he part border collie?"

People are shocked when I say he is a PUREBRED longhaired GSD. They do exist!

:headbang:


----------



## Richardoy

I am a pet lover and have 3 German shepherd dogs. I could say that it is truly a nice platform from where I get a chance to have great stuffs.


----------



## wink-_-wink

*Hero licking,nibbling,orally fondeling himself*

Wife to me: Hey babe why does he keep doing that
5 Yr old son: He likes the way his peanuts taste mom
Wife to son (me giggling in the background): No bud thats not why he has his mouth there
5 yr old to mom: You don't know mom... you don't have peanuts!

Me= on the floor in tears!

Still can not figure out why or where he heard anyone referring to their privates as peanuts but WOW what a convo!


----------



## hattifattener

:spittingcoffee: 
peanuts...:laugh:


----------



## Carriesue

Same here lol, I get a lot of shocked people when they find out my pup is purebred since he is long haired... I always get this reaction, "He's a German Shepherd... Really? But he's so fluffy!" :crazy:

One lady thought he was a Rottweiler.

The one that takes the cake for me though is a lady at the park told me to start taping my 4 month olds ears. :hammer:

That peanut conversation was priceless! LOL


----------



## Ceasar

My five year old niece Alison (who's mom is a nurse) couldn't get Ceasar's name in her head for the first month or so when I got him... 

I called on the phone to say hello and spoke with Alison...

ME: Hey Alsy, how are you?
AL: Good Choci (Aunt in Polish), what is Cochise (my horse) doing?
ME: He's eating hay.
AL: Oh, and what about the cats?
ME: They are sleeping.
AL: Oh, and how is 'Seizure? 
ME: Ceasar's great Al! ...


----------



## Narny

My neighbor is having some work done to her house. The handy man thought Lulu was very pretty though you could tell my 3 month old puppy made him nervous. Well he asked if she was a boy or a girl, when I said girl he said oh sh** the females are really aggressive *sigh* .


----------



## Ceasar

That's funny... he might not feel that way about females if he met some of our males. :groovy:


----------



## zivagirl

My son, who co-owns his dog with the breeder, upon the birth of our little Ziva: Mom! Do you hear that keening? That one is DEFINITELY meant for you! 

Not sure, exactly, what he was trying to say-but I'm already in love.


----------



## zivagirl

Narny said:


> Well he asked if she was a boy or a girl, when I said girl he said oh sh** the females are really aggressive *sigh* .


I was just told the same thing. My response was, "sure they are, and pit bulls are killers, and cats steal away a baby's breath!"


----------



## zivagirl

Zeeva said:


> Kind of funny kind of mean: 'was Zeeva hit by a car?' I know she was lanky as a puppy, fell all over herself and her big paws, had ears she hadn't grown into yet but seriously!?! Lol...


Been on this board less than 24 hours, and discover that my self-perceived naming prowess is not, in fact, unequaled. :sigh:


----------



## zivagirl

Zeeva said:


> Kind of funny kind of mean: 'was Zeeva hit by a car?' I know she was lanky as a puppy, fell all over herself and her big paws, had ears she hadn't grown into yet but seriously!?! Lol...





Castlemaid said:


> I had someone say about William, a rescued mixed breed:
> 
> "I see bulldog in him. I LOVE bulldogs! And I LOVE William! I'm sure he has bulldog in him. You can tell by the way he stands."
> 
> Anyone else see bulldog here?


Ummmm......no.


----------



## APBTLove

I had someone ask if he was one of them rare Blue Nose Pit Bulls.
For those who don't know, he's a light Sable German Shepherd. And that statement would have been ignorant if he WAS a Blue colored Pit Bull because there is no such thing as a Pure Blue Nose ANYTHING. I was flabbergasted.


----------



## nephthysa

I have a WGSD and a black and tan. People always come up and say "What breed is your white one?" Umm a german shepherd? She's standing right next to one and you can't tell?

Teddy (Theodore)...










Nikki (Nikita)...


----------



## GsdLoverr729

With Koda...

While walking at the lake one day, walked past some guys that were obviously high. Then I heard this convo:
"Oh s--- man, that dog..."
"What dude?"
"It's a cop dog."
"Nah man. That thing got wolf in it. Look at it's teeth!"
While passing them, Koda glared at them an extra moment.
"Dude! No way! It knows man!"
"Quick! Let's ditch, yo!" 

The guys took off running. And I laughed until my ribs hurt.


----------



## SueDoNimm

Tonight someone asked me if I was sure Jerry wasn't a Great Dane mix! He's not THAT big! I don't think they believed me when I told them he definitely wasn't. He doesn't look anything like a Great Dane, you know, being a GSD and all.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shaolin

This particular exchange happens at least once a month:

"Oh! He's so pretty! How long did it take you to dye his fur white?"

"Thank you, but I didn't dye him, he is a white German Shepherd."

"He's not a GSD, they only come in Black and Tan. Besides, GSDs are mean cop dogs. Your's isn't mean." *facepalm*

My other favorite is when he's compared to a wolf. I had a vet refuse to see him back home because she was sure he was part wolf.


----------



## zivagirl

"Mom, will Beth ever learn that she's not a lap dog?"


----------



## jae

GsdLoverr729 said:


> With Koda...
> 
> While walking at the lake one day, walked past some guys that were obviously high. Then I heard this convo:
> "Oh s--- man, that dog..."
> "What dude?"
> "It's a cop dog."
> "Nah man. That thing got wolf in it. Look at it's teeth!"
> While passing them, Koda glared at them an extra moment.
> "Dude! No way! It knows man!"
> "Quick! Let's ditch, yo!"
> 
> The guys took off running. And I laughed until my ribs hurt.


Love when that happens. Over heard this gem the other day 

"Don't let him sniff you man."
"Dude he can smell you anyway"
"He knows."


----------



## Anubis_Star

Got in a fight with the blue buffalo food rep at PetSmart when Zeke was 5 months old. You know that gangly, emaciated look they ALL go through? The rep told me I was basically starving and abusing my dog, not feeding him nearly enough. I told him to find me a GSD that didn't look starved at one point in it's life.

Got in a fight with my old vet... (notice the trend here? I have anger issues, lol). Our conversation:
VET "Wow, Zeke looks amazing. 5 years old? Coat is in great shape, skin looks nice and flake-free, teeth are VERY nice and clean considering he's never had a dental. Ear and eyes are clear. Healthy weight. Good range of motion in his rear legs. And his yearly bloodwork and fecal samples came back normal"
Me "Thank you  "
VET "What do you feed him?"
Me "He's been on a raw diet for the past 4 years
VET "NO!! He's going to get sick and die! There is not enough nutritional value, you need to work with a nutritionist, that is an inappropriate diet! He will get parasites and bacteria infections! We do NOT condone that diet, you need to put him back on kibble RIGHT NOW!"
Ok, maybe that last part is a LITTLE exaggerated, but I kid you not that's how the conversation went. If it's been working for 4 years, why change now?

My ex had a husky. When we took them to petsmart together it was always "LOOK! They have two wolves! Look at the WOLVES!!!" Now, MAYBE in some northern breeds? But these two? Wolves?


----------



## Anubis_Star

LOVED my older neighbor that was CONVINCED Zeke was part... get this... GREYHOUND! haha REALLY????


----------



## TrentL

We get asked all the time if Draven is a king shepherd and we say no a purebred German Shepherd and the still push the king on us till I get cranky and explain kings aren't purebred German shepherds but a mix breed with German shepherd gets oh so tiring


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## frillint1

This one is about Smokey. It happens all the time. was at the park walked around the corner and lady saw Smokey (husky/shepherd) screamed top of lungs "WOLF" and took off running to her husband and she was hyperventilating "hunny, hunny omg, a wolf pointing to Smokey" 

Then I had him in the pet store a kid pulled his dads shirt and said look daddy a wolf. He picked his son up and told him he needs to watch out because the wolf (Smokey) looked like he was about to bite his leg off.


----------



## lesslis

My Dad said i have the canine equivalent to Forest Gump. He does everything very well, but not sure why!!!!


----------



## markdafedman

From my dear wife during a rough and tumble play session: "She's JUST a poor puppy, don't be so brutal with her!" 

"You are a little Stress Maiden!"

From total stranger on the river walk: "Your dog scares me"


----------



## SueDoNimm

We went to Tractor Supply last night and I had two people ask me if he lived in the house. I told them yes and that he's not much trouble in the house, but he does shed like crazy and there's a lot of hair to deal with. One guy was surprised and said he didn't think GSDs shed much. I quickly informed him that he was very mistaken.


----------



## Touie

Oh my, I don’t know where to even begin!  Here are a few that I can think of off of the top of my head…

We were at an outdoor arts and crafts festival in the summertime and had brought along our Chihuahua and Newfoundland dog. Koochie, the Newfy is very purebred-looking, although a rescue and we do not have papers, we had met the parents and they too looked very purebred. A man came up to us and complimented us on our beautiful dogs, then asked if Koochie was a “black standard Poodle” Sad thing was, he said he used to breed Poodles! :shocked:

One day when we were out for a walk with Koochie, we were approached by an extremely enthusiastic young guy and his girlfriend. He immediately began petting Koochie, giving him hugs and making a huge fuss over him. He turned to his girlfriend and said excitedly “this is my FAVOURITE breed of dog, we are getting one just like this!”  He then looked up to us and said “this is a Bernese Mountain Dog, right?” *Epic Fail* In a similar situation, I was asked if Koochie is a St. Bernard. FYI, Koochie is PURE BLACK. :crazy:

In 2007, my mother and I drove to British Columbia and back over the course of 3 weeks. We brought Logan (Chihuahua) and Koochie with us while my father stayed home to look after Touie (I desperately wished she could have come too, unfortunately it wouldn’t have been fair to her as she was 11 at the time and didn’t really enjoy car rides), my cats and guinea pigs. We stopped in Banff, AB on our way to do a little shopping and take a break from driving. Unfortunately most of the stores did not allow such large dogs as Koochie to come inside (not to mention Koochie has issues with new floors and strange doorways). Because my mom enjoys shopping far more than I do and I hate to be away from my little Logan for even a second, I offered to stand outside with the boys while she had fun inside. I was incredibly bored standing there until I heard a child say, “look! A Bear!” (My mom had told I would see a lot of bears on this trip, unfortunately I only saw one of these beautiful creatures and it had just been hit, laying dead at the side of the highway). I looked in all directions, Bear?! Where?! Then I clued in that the “bear” was actually attached to the leash I was holding on to. Within seconds there was over 20 children and their parents all asking if I minded if they took photos of their children with Koochie, even the occasional adult got down on the ground for a photo, each and every person thanked me sincerely, apparently I wasn’t the only one who’d been promised a bear sighting and here was a live one to cuddle with and pose next to. My mom was in total shock when she finally returned to see all of the kids lined up next to Koochie the “bear”. 

Owning a Newfy means we are entitled to being asked retarded unoriginal questions, such as “is that a bear?” and “do you have saddle for that one?” My mom absolutely hates it when idiot parents ask if their kids can ride him, even worse, for the most part they just go ahead and put their kids on poor Koochie’s back. Which then requires us to just as quickly pull the kid off again and ask what the heck were they thinking, no dog wants or should have a child sitting on their back. 

My number one pet peeve is when people visit our house and call my adorable little Guinea Pig a hamster or a gerbil  Learn your little animals!


----------



## Touie

We own a little 35 lb mix breed dog named Oogy, our best guess is Jack Russell Terrier/Labrador Retriever mix, but for unknown reasons, he is often mistaken as being a Pitbull by inexperienced people who don’t know the breed. Pitbulls, Staffies and AmStaffs are among my top 5 absolute favourite breeds. I don‘t see any bully in him whatsoever and friends with bullies agree with me. Last fall my mom and I were walking Koochie and Oogy through the park when we met two girl in their late 20s to early 30s walking their dogs. After a little chat, the one girl asked what breed Oogy is. I said JRT/Lab, she then said “oh really? I thought he was a Pitbull mix. He looks just like (such and such, I think she said ex-boyfriend’s) dog. I asked what breed his dog was mixed with, she said and I admit I had to holdback from laughing, a “Pitbull, American Bulldog, Boxer, Lab, Cane Corso, Mastiff mix” Being very familiar with those breeds, I know that for the most part, those are muscular breeds and that American Bulldogs and Mastiffs weigh over 100 lbs, Cane Corsos are about 90 lbs, Boxers and Labs are about 70 lbs, and APBTs can be in between 30-65 lbs. I look down at my little guy who isn’t much taller than my Miniature Poodle. I showed the girl that Oogy doesn’t have any muscle definition, his back legs are very straight, he doesn’t have what I call “sharky-jaw” he has a very narrow jaw. He doesn’t have a square head, or stocky shape. His fur is too long as well, and is very smooth and doesn’t “feel” like that of a Pitbull. Oogy also has webbed feet. After showing her all of these things and a few others, she said she agreed with me that he wasn’t a Pitbull, relief that I wouldn’t have to argue with her quickly disappeared when she then said, “besides, he’s too sweet to be one of those _nasty_ dogs!” Horrified that someone would call my favourite breed of dog nasty, I responded with “Actually, his temperament is the only PITBULL thing about him!" With Oogy by my side in a perfect heal, we turned on a dime and walked away


----------



## Muneraven

My dog Peanut has the coloring, general head shape, and behaviors of a black and tan German shepherd but she is barely the size of a Border Collie. When we went out in public people were calling her a PUPPY until she finally got a little pudgy and gray around the muzzle by age nine. 

Conversely, Pele, who is a lab/greyhound/husky mix developed a pattern of white hairs on her face but is otherwise almost solid black. She had this by the time she was six months old. A lot of dark greyhounds have these markings. In public, though, everyone thought Pele was an old dog. "Pretty old girl," they'd say.  Polite and shy Pele would just gingerly hold out a paw to shake hands.

I know what's coming with Jaeger. Everyone is going to ask if he is part-husky because of his tail. It is REALLY curly. Neither of his parents had a curly tail but he sure does. I actually think it's adorable. :wub: The only time it lies straight is when he's sleeping or being scolded.


----------



## Sitz&Platz

Your dog's name is Koochie?


----------



## Touie

Sitz&Platz said:


> Your dog's name is Koochie?


Yes  “Koochie” wasn’t originally our first choice name, we originally called him “Barley” but he absolutely would not respond to it, even after a month of calling him that. One early morning when my mom had him out for a pee, he spotted two of my feral cats getting into a little fight, Koochie took off towards them, my mom called Barley but Koochie wasn’t listening, she remembered something the BYB used to say, “koochie, koochie, koochie” and all of the puppies would come running. She tried it and immediately, Koochie turned around and came running towards her. The breeder didn’t speak a lot of English, it was a private joke because in his language, koochie meant “little dog”. Over the years we’ve run into people who own Koochie’s siblings, for the most part, they have either been named Koochie or Cookie or something very similar because that is all that they would respond to.


----------



## Msmaria

I have Dex with me at work today. I was taking him out for a potty break and the man who owns the business next to me asked me if he was a fox? This guy owns a german shepherd. (Black and tan) so I was thinking . I explained to him that Dex was a sable german shepherd. I still dont think he believed me. oh well, I shoulda just said yes, I own a fox now..lol


----------



## Charlie W

Our red Doberman "Red" generally gets called "Stinky dog" he even answers to it! He has a habit of farting on entering and leaving any room, we're sure he does it to have a laugh at our expense!


----------



## BellaLuna

Well actually It's not funny it kind of pisses me off but my neighbors call her boring Bella and why b/c she is well behaved unlike their crazy dogs who don't listen to a word they say at all(I secretly think their jealous) b/c she is such a good girl so forget them lol...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3GSD92_00_12

On Halloween this past year, my parents, Gypsy, a friend of mine and I were sitting outside. As people came up to our house, the adults had the deer in the headlights look...well, they really got the look when my dad told them that Gypsy was still just a puppy. One woman said that there was no way that is a dog(Gypsy), that it has to be a man. Sure, lady, Gypsy is just a guy in a costume sitting by my dad's feet for Halloween.


----------



## AngelaA6

"Oh so is he part Lab?"
"Are you sure he's German Shepherd?"
"But he's black!"
"I think he's a Belgian Shepherd"... he's a STOCK coat...


----------



## Cheyanna

I have been asked several times if Fiona is a canine? I cannot tell if they mean canine or k9. My hairdresser is the first and I just thought it was because English is her 3rd language. But then people at the park asked, someone at Costco asked. I always say yes. But does k9 mean something different than canine?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lin

yes, they're most likely asking if she's a police dog. Many people think all GSDs are police dogs, or especially working ones.


----------



## 3GSD92_00_12

I just remembered a funny incident with Jenna, my family's deceased long haired Belgian German Shepherd (her dam was a Belgian Shepherd and her sire was a German Shepherd). If you have seen The Lion King, you will know this line "She's going to eat me. She's going to eat me!" My little cousin, he was about 3 I think, came running around the corner of our house in the back yard screaming this, with Jenna walking behind him. Now that my cousin is older, we don't let him forget it.


----------



## kjdreyer

I got the "German Shedder" comment from my boss a few weeks ago, and I said, no, she doesn't shed much at all...and now I have met the blow coat!


----------



## shilorio

People ask me if Elios is 'a wild animal' or a 'wolf/coyote'
The funny thing is when they insist that my dog is a mix and that 'i just dont know' haha they argue with me about my own dog haha


----------



## JackandMattie

Cheyanna said:


> I have been asked several times if Fiona is a canine? I cannot tell if they mean canine or k9. My hairdresser is the first and I just thought it was because English is her 3rd language. But then people at the park asked, someone at Costco asked. I always say yes. But does k9 mean something different than canine?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





Lin said:


> yes, they're most likely asking if she's a police dog. Many people think all GSDs are police dogs, or especially working ones.


They are 

One evening while we were staying in a hotel (we were there long term for a work assignment), I was out back with all three dogs and all of a sudden I realized I needed to pee and it couldn't wait.

Well, my senior Mattie doesn't move too quickly, and she always needs a formal invitation to go inside, so I hurried the two younger dogs inside with me and meant to go right back to her a minute later. But when I got to my room my cell rang and it was my son, and I completely forgot Miss Mattie for about five minutes before the front desk called and laughingly asked me whether I was missing a "puppy." I counted one, two, oh No! Mattie was sitting at the back door barking to be let in 

So, the next morning out in the parking lot this man goes ballistic, yelling at me for leaving my vicious dog outside and scaring his wife half to death. Don't I know that's a _Canine_!!!

Talk about confused. I was like, yeah, all dogs are canines. And she's like 85 years old and barely hobbles around and is just about the friendliest dog I have EVER known. I couldn't help it, and I laughed out loud when he started saying something about Mattie wanting to chase them!

It took me two days to realize that he was scared to death of my geriatric _police_ dog (K-9)


----------



## Bubbles

One time a little girl thought bubbles was a husky. and another silly comment is "is bubbles an attack dog?"

seriously does bubbles look like an attack dog with her tongue hanging out and rolling around in grass...?


----------



## Anitsisqua

It was from a 3-year-old about my merle sheltie when he was a puppy.

Little Boy (with big eyes): "Woof! Woof!"

(I thought he was making a barking sound at first, I didn't realize he was saying "wolf".)

His dad: No, son, it's just a puppy. *Petting the puppy* See, he's friendly. 

Little boy: *starts petting the puppy, too* Cob.... (Cub)

So cute.


----------



## Discoetheque

Someone asked me today if Reba was part Malinois. My stubby-muzzled, dark sable, buffed-out, 70#, 8 year old German Shepherd. I've also been asked if she's "a full-blood wolf". 

I also love when the toddler across the street sees Discoe, because he just stands in the door, bounces around and goes "COBBY COBBY COBBY! MY COBBY!" (because we call her Kirby )


----------



## Sprout

"Expert" dog person commented on my girl, says, "Good looking dog too bad he's nuetered". Uhmmmm...........check the plumbing slick.


----------



## skier16

not pure bred because one ear is floppy......at 3 months lol


----------



## fuzzybunny

I find it funny when people apologize to me in case I take what they're about to say as offensive and then proceed to tell me that they find Jazz better looking than Bunny. If you're worried that I might be offended, why not just say that Jazz is a good looking dog and not say anything about Bunny? I would never be offended by that, but I just find it funny that people go through the whole show of apologizing


----------



## yvo

Not really about Hans but I said it to him and my boyfriend found it amusing!

"You're lucky you're so cute because otherwise I would've eaten you by now!" 

I said this to Hans after i stopped him from chewing on my slipper. It's funny because I'm of Chinese decent and the stereotype goes that Chinese people eat dogs! I haven't eaten dog but it amuses me when I can make fun of silly stereotypes. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## walb1dan

After a month or so after I got my GSD Koda my roommate, who is one of those big dumb blondes, saw her ears standing up for the first time and asked if I cut her ears to make them shaped the way they were and stand up ... umm no?!?! My roommate isn't the smartest; as I mentioned earlier. Ha it was so funny though I couldn't believe she thought that I cut them. She thought all dogs had square ears.


----------



## katro

Neighborhood kids: "That's a police dog! It's vicious. It'll rip your arm off."

Haha, yes, my Ralphie, who will be afraid of his tennis ball toy for a week if I accidentally hit him with it when playing fetch and who will let our cat take food right out of his mouth, yes. Vicious. Totally.

Husband: "I will use the squirt bottle on the cats ANY time they are getting into something they're not. I will NEVER use it on the dog, though."
Me: "Why not?"
Husband: "Because Ralphie can kill us. In our sleep." :rofl:


----------



## DuncanIdaho

Duncan is very round and fluffy so I get asked if he is a Husky all the time. That or a bear cub.


----------



## trcy

Is he a husky?


----------



## c.campbell

A conversation in the kitchen about my 7 month old Cooper had me laughing...
(Cooper every so often jumps on the bed for a quick cuddle and he's also all legs at the minute so he's either really graceful or REALLY clumsy)

Mother in law: He isn't a dog, he's lion sized!
Fiance: He's a big dog, if he kicks me off the bed again... I'm going to take it and take a blanket to the couch... He wins he's bigger than me.
Friend: Is he dangerous?
Me: Yeah, to himself he just walked into the wall... He doesn't know his own size... 
Friend: I bet he's pretending, that evil genius!


----------



## ALynott

Random guy in the street carrying Starbucks: 'He really wants to go for me doesn't he?'
(I look down at my little one wagging his tail and wearing a cone around his head)
Me: 'No dude, he wants your frappuccino...' 

And yes, the girl next door asked: 'So are you training him to be a police dog?'
I had never heard this before and I swear I was like this: 

haha


----------



## sunsets

"Oh, he has a backpack! Is he a service dog?"

"No, he's just carrying the beer home."


----------



## Traveler's Mom

Good one Sunsets!

I had a very elderly lady say to me:

"Oh my god, it's been a long time since I've seen a dog that still has balls!"
then:
"Why don't you have them removed? They are in his way when he walks!!"


I guess she made a study of it:laugh:


----------



## KodyK

The other day two little boys were looking at Corey.

Boy 1:"That dog looks like a wolf!" 
Boy 2:"I think it looks more like a deer."


----------



## Capone22

I


yvo said:


> Not really about Hans but I said it to him and my boyfriend found it amusing!
> 
> "You're lucky you're so cute because otherwise I would've eaten you by now!"
> 
> I said this to Hans after i stopped him from chewing on my slipper. It's funny because I'm of Chinese decent and the stereotype goes that Chinese people eat dogs! I haven't eaten dog but it amuses me when I can make fun of silly stereotypes.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



That is HILARIOUS. I love a good sense of humor! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSD5150

Traveler's Mom said:


> Good one Sunsets!
> 
> I had a very elderly lady say to me:
> 
> "Oh my god, it's been a long time since I've seen a dog that still has balls!"
> then:
> "Why don't you have them removed? They are in his way when he walks!!"
> 
> 
> I guess she made a study of it:laugh:


Omg lol!!!! People always say how "distracting" his balls are or call them "old man balls". Dillinger is only 3 and they're pretty saggy. I'm sure they'll touch his hocks in a few years lol 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beverly

We considered Dobes and GSD's when buying a pup. We read everything out there, including a list of the Top 10 Dogs: Farting. Number One worst dog was the GSD! So, of course we chose to buy a GSD puppy. He's 18 months now, and, so far, has only seriously gassed us a couple of times.


----------



## brembo

Someone asked if my Mal was a GSD the other day. Wh-what? 

Took Peppy to Sliding Rock to show a friend from France the falls. When we stopped in the parking area and I popped the hatch Peppy shot out of there like a rocket and beelined it for the grass. Some people were walking by and were obviously not dog people. They yelled at me to control my crazed dog. I _spoke_ an "af" she went down like she'd been tazed and looked back at me with panic in her eyes. Poor girl had to pee soooo bad. I jogged over to her, leashed her up and let her do her thing. Even with her almost perfect heel and limp leash those folks made a wide berth around our group. Not so much funny as sad, Peppy is a riot and can't anything but brighten someones day.


----------



## blackshep

Beverly said:


> We considered Dobes and GSD's when buying a pup. We read everything out there, including a list of the Top 10 Dogs: Farting. Number One worst dog was the GSD! So, of course we chose to buy a GSD puppy. He's 18 months now, and, so far, has only seriously gassed us a couple of times.


I'm not sure who did that study, but brachycephalic breed's are supposed to be the worst for farting, because they tend to swallow a lot of air.

My mom one time told me my GSD looked like Yoda when she was a pup, because her ear tips were still a bit soft and made her ears look like they were pointing outwards. lol

And of course, someone told me she looked like a wolf, which isn't all that uncommon with GSD's, but struck me as funny because she's a solid black and I always thought it was the sables that people mistook for wolf hybrids.


----------



## battleborn

KZoppa said:


> "Is he a chihuahua mix? I can totally see some chihuahua in him. I think its his ears...."


Hahaha! Some people's minds...I had a similar situation:

Store employee (regarding my 5 month old GSD pup): Are you sure he's 100% German Shepherd? Looks like a dachsund/shepherd mix to me...

Me: Are you sure you're 100% moron? I mean, you might be 110%, you know...


(No, I didn't say that last bit. Just thought about it.)


----------



## Lin

battleborn said:


> Hahaha! Some people's minds...I had a similar situation:
> 
> Store employee (regarding my 5 month old GSD pup): Are you sure he's 100% German Shepherd? Looks like a dachsund/shepherd mix to me...
> 
> Me: Are you sure you're 100% moron? I mean, you might be 110%, you know...
> 
> 
> (No, I didn't say that last bit. Just thought about it.)


Should have said "Really? I didn't think you looked 100% moron, but I guess we could both be wrong."


----------



## Buggibub

I f***ing HATE when people ask me "are your dog's hips okay?"

Ughhhhhhh go f*** your self


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cheyanna

Buggibub said:


> I f***ing HATE when people ask me "are your dog's hips okay?"
> 
> Ughhhhhhh go f*** your self
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ummmm my mom wants to wash your mouth out with soap.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buggibub

It just really grinds my gears. I get asked that question at least 3x a week. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## boomer11

Buggibub said:


> It just really grinds my gears. I get asked that question at least 3x a week.


if you get asked that much, maybe there is something wrong with your dogs hips? why does it "grind your gears"? i dont get that question ever


----------



## LeoRose

"Are you _sure_ she's not a Great Dane? 'Cause she looks just like one."

Ilka's new collar 015 by RosemaryBE, on Flickr
Great Dane? Seriously? I've also been told she looks "just like" a Lab, a Husky, an "English Terrier", and a "Doberman Pincher". :crazy: She's a 22" tall, 48 pound MUTT.


----------



## AngelaA6

"Are you sure he isn't a wolf?"

This was asked today by a fellow GSD owner at the local hardware store...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buggibub

He's OFA clear and I had x rays done when I had him neutered (I "rescued" him as a 3 yr old). People in Austin don't know what a purebred GSD looks like to save their life, and anytime they see one with the true conformation rather than a straight back, they think something's wrong. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LuccaVonCyclone

Some old lady: "Is he a 'police breed' of German Shepherd?"

Me: "No, he's just/" (cut off by the lady talking over me)

Old lady: "Because I know that the 'police breed' of those dogs are always darker, more black."

Me: "Oh, police dogs aren't necessarily black or dark, color actually isn't/" (cut off again)

Old lady: "Well I sure think you have a police dog there! He's very handsome."

Me: "Er, thanks. He's definitely not going to be doing any police work though, he's just my pet "


----------



## Baileysowner

I was at petsmart and the cashier asked what breed my dog was and I said gsd . She said oh rly her head isn't round .. Huh  then she said she looks like a lab mix 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3GSD92_00_12

"Man, that's a big boy, you got there," a cashier at Home Depot refering to Gypsy.
My dad's response "Yes, SHE is big. Would you believe that she is only 1 year old?".
This happens a lot with people who have never seen Gypsy unless they know us and have seen her since she was a puppy.
Granted, she is pretty big. Let me go find a pic.


----------



## blackshep

3GSD92_00_12 said:


> "Man, that's a big boy, you got there," a cashier at Home Depot refering to Gypsy.
> My dad's response "Yes, SHE is big. Would you believe that she is only 1 year old?".
> This happens a lot with people who have never seen Gypsy unless they know us and have seen her since she was a puppy.
> Granted, she is pretty big. Let me go find a pic.


EVERYONE thinks my black GSD is a boy. I just bought her a pink collar. lol


----------



## 3GSD92_00_12

blackshep said:


> EVERYONE thinks my black GSD is a boy. I just bought her a pink collar. lol


We use a choker, but we have to put a prong collar on Gypsy when we use her leash. She likes to pull a little and is stronger than her predessecors. Plus, my dad would never go for putting pink on her...unless it has the Harely Davidson logo on it maybe.


----------



## Beckch

yesterday I had Ares out for a walk and these two kids were at an apt window on the 3rd floor and I overheard them saying "That dog looks like a werewolf!".... (pause) "HI WEREWOLF!" it was so cute! so I waved at them and they started immediately asking all kinds of questions about what kind of dog is that that looks like a werewolf! I answered as best I could and they were just so happy to converse with the lady that was walking the Werewolf. haha!


----------



## OUbrat79

Ok I didn't have anything to post here until today. We went to the park with the kids and Ammo today. I had several people come up to me and tell me how beautiful my "husky" was. I would just smile and then laugh after they walked away. 








My "husky" giving kisses. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cschmidt88

I was in Target with Dakota the other day when I heard someone yell "Look a wolf!" It took a moment to click, I looked in the direction of the sound and saw 3 people staring. 

His most common breed guesses are "Saluki" or "Doberman"


----------



## smhardee

*Got to love your dog*

My husband and I where in petsmart when our Cora was about 6 month and about 40 lbs, when a little girl stopped and excitedly pointed at our dog and told her mom "look a baby police dog". Another I think is funny is Cora is almost always smile and wagging her tail, she is super friendly and loves and is very careful with children, but all it takes is one bark and people back away. It's nice to feel so loved and safe with your dog.


----------



## Rbeckett

My favorite so far is "Those ears are so cute, why don't they stand up? Can you tape them or have surgery?" Duhhhhh My dogs ears are floppy for a reason. God decided she needed to look exactly like she does and who am I to challenge the smart guy on this. Indi will never show or be a brood dog, but she is MY dog and that is worth all the standing eared dogs in the world. She chose me to be her one and only special person and I feel the same about her. The bond between us can be felt much better than seen. She may not run up to meet you, but she lives to be with me and that's about all I could ever want. So I just give em the smile and say that we'll see, and leave it at that..

Wheelchair Bob


----------



## aphrodite

^^
That is HILARIOUS. 
A coworker once asked how I "domesticated my wolves". Alrighty... :what:


----------



## BandErlPhoLa

My Bella had a little warning for Phoebe when we'd first brought her home which although scared her she came out with the funniest thing when she'd settled a bit. 'I think her favourite food is cherries because I was eating cherries before I came here so maybe I smelt like them...you should feed her cherries'.


----------



## Courtdar

My friend and I were walking our dogs I have a 18 months old GSD and she was a 6 year old Pitt bull, and my pup has her ears pulled back and tail between the legs and this woman says "Keep that dog away from me!! It's scary!!!" I walked around the woman and said "I think she is more afraid of you"


----------



## MyGermanGirls

I always get questioned about whether my girls are purebred.

This is Ilse. Ilse is a rescue, so technically No, we don't know if she is a purebred or not. But seriously, does she look like a mix to anyone here? I get that question so often - "what is she mixed with?" - that it boggles my mind. Finally, I just started asking, politely, "what is it about her that makes you think she is a mix?" Everyone answers me the same - her size. Ilse is 22 inches at the shoulder. Which, of course, is standard, but people are used to seeing the bigger GSDs so they assume she is a mix because she is "small".








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

Now, this is Ava. She is registered, I know her breeder, I know her parents. I *know* she is purebred. But, she is the one I would have *expected* to be questioned about, if I was going to get questioned about either of them  
Because I had been questioned about my "standard", smooth coat, black and red GSD, I was amazed that I wasn't being questioned about my bi-color plushie!
Well, finally it happened...2 weeks ago, at a show, we were waiting for our turn on the rally course, and a guy walked up and said, "so...German Shepherd/Border Collie mix?" I smiled politely and said, "no, pure GSD...but she is a plush coat. That is probably what is throwing you."
She is taller than Ilse... 25 1/2 inches. But she is slender, because she is only 1 1/2 so still has some filling out to do, which sometimes makes her seem long. And her coat is not standard. I guess if you had to pick a breed for her to be mixed with, I can see what he was thinking :laugh:








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## lennyb

The look on teenagers faces at the park when a dark Chevy suburban with tinted windows pulls up and a 85 lb gsd comes out the back. You can always tell the trouble makers as they usually think "cops" and take off running.. Lol...


----------



## nicky

Funniest thing: "your pup is so well behaved."  (these people don't have dogs or cats with them)


----------



## Scout's Mama

Lennyb, I love it! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DobbyDad

"We have a chocolate Lab. Is that a chocolate Lab?"
The ten year old boys father quickly led the boy away while looking more than a little embarrassed of the question his son had asked.


----------



## Scout's Mama

My sister (looking at Scout's ears): Does she get HBO?"

A friend (talking about the above quote): "That is a valid question! She could at least work as a radio frequency scanner"

Scout, of course, perks her ears more and does the signature head tilt


----------



## MustLoveShepherds

*"Mika Monkey"*

Well, I suppose the funniest thing about Mika (off the top of my head) is that she sounds like a monkey. She is very vocal in her communications and feelings. When she gets excited, she starts making all sorts of sounds, which sound like monkeys chirping and calling in the jungle. :laugh:


----------



## calpal

*Corgi/Black Lab mix, obviously*

OMG I just read this entire thread and all you guys are cracking me up!

So, I was at the dog park with ~5 month old Oso. He is all black and he had both ears completely up at that point, and of course had the giant bat ear skinny puppy look going on. I overheard the "cool" group (you know who, hipsters with quirky mixed dogs) talking about everyone's different dog breeds. 
Points at Oso: *"That one is definitely a Corgi/Black Lab mix."* 
Friend: "Yeah, I see what you're saying."
Black Lab, yes I get that a lot. CORGI - what?! That mix should never ever exist. Haha I informed the cool group that they were looking at a pure bred GSD but that I could understand why they would get confused since he was just a puppy.

And of course:
"Daddy, it's a black wolf!"
"Fox!"
"Must be a wolf hybrid?"
For some reason, whenever people ask at the park, my trainer loves to tell them that Oso is just a mutt. Makes him giggle
Then people seem to loose interest when I start talking about color genes, pattern genes, masking, German vs U.S. GSDs, how many of Oso's siblings were sable versus pure black...


----------



## nessa and honor

I had a german shepherd mix with red heeler people kept asking if he was a golden retriever or a chow dog like really? I would understand a lab mix question but a full blood golden retriever or chow









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tjpearse

Hugo's all black and his ears have never drooped down, they've always been propped up. So I've had people ask me if he was a bear cub. But my favorite is when you overhear people talking about what kind of dog he is. Most begin with is that a German Shepherd, followed by "No you idiot, German Shepherds are brown and black. Not all Black." I love looking at the person that said that and say; "Actually it is a purebred German Shepherd." Now that he's a little over 3 months old, I get the usual "he looks like a black wolf." All in all, I love the attention he gets because its really improving his social skills.
Here's a picture of Hugo at 6 weeks.


----------



## danica

tjpearse said:


> Hugo's all black and his ears have never drooped down, they've always been propped up. So I've had people ask me if he was a bear cub. But my favorite is when you overhear people talking about what kind of dog he is. Most begin with is that a German Shepherd, followed by "No you idiot, German Shepherds are brown and black. Not all Black." I love looking at the person that said that and say; "Actually it is a purebred German Shepherd." Now that he's a little over 3 months old, I get the usual "he looks like a black wolf." All in all, I love the attention he gets because its really improving his social skills.
> Here's a picture of Hugo at 6 weeks.


that is exactly how Bear looked as a puppy, he is 3 now, and a father [my avatar] haha they do look just like little bears when a baby!


----------



## Ruger Monster

Not as funny as some of these, but I went to Petsmart with Ruger one day last month and one of the shelters had puppies for adoption. A guy walked out with his kid, he'd been telling him about the puppies inside and was like "Son, this is a GSD. He's probably about a year old?" I couldn't help but giggle, it just came out. He was like "not even close?" I shook my head and said he was only 6 months old. His eyes got big.


----------



## Kynolog

More odd than funny; a man asked me if my dog was gay. I don't remember what I said.


----------



## MagicHorse

When I 1st got my male dog, he "borrowed" my previous dog's rainbow, rhinestone, collar. (She was a female). Plus, he is very pretty. He will try to hump other male dogs, if left to his own devices. So my sister said he was gay. I say, it's ok, I love him no matter what his preferences are.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

1: While walking through the airport with my female GSD (she is a service dog), I heard a child exclaim to his mother "mom! I just saw a REAL wolf!" 

2: my female gsd and my husband's old Pomerianian have basically the same coloration, the pom is bi color and technically the gsd is black and tan but she is mostly black with tan points, very much like the pom. In FL, we always kept the pom trimmed pretty short. I can't tell you how many people would say "Awww, is that her puppy?" (Now a) the "puppy" is an aged pomeranian, and b) the pom is five years older than the gsd...you get the picture


----------



## Tulip

My GSD, Kody, is just a weird dog. He always surprises me lol. One time, I was talking to my trainer about protection, and he said that he thinks if someone broke into my house, Kody would attack the intruder and then lick them afterward. LOL. Suffice to say, Kody has never had any sort of protection training lol


----------



## redroan74

My male Sam and I were at the pet store and a guy said to his wife don't go down that isle there's a lady with a wolf in the store. Sam was all black GSD.


----------



## Hazel GSD

My brother has a few names for Hazel that annoy me soooo much! Keep in mind, Hazel is part Belgian Malinois so that's where all these names come from
#1: Belgian
#2: Belgian waffle (how is that funny again?) 
#3: Big Belgian
#4: Dumb belgian
Etc, etc..(the last 2 were just another level of creative am I right? ?)
Anyway, annoying hearing this all the time, but I learned to deal with it haha


----------



## car2ner

Hazel GSD said:


> My brother has a few names for Hazel that annoy me soooo much! Keep in mind, Hazel is part Belgian Malinois so that's where all these names come from
> #1: Belgian
> #2: Belgian waffle (how is that funny again?)
> #3: Big Belgian
> #4: Dumb belgian
> Etc, etc..(the last 2 were just another level of creative am I right? ?)
> Anyway, annoying hearing this all the time, but I learned to deal with it haha


I suspect Belgain is easy to pick on since people tend to mispronounce malinois


----------



## Katsugsd

Before I got Katsu, I sent a picture of her to a friend of mine. 
It was 12 week old Katsu, black all over with a hit of brown and standing ears. His response was "Aww, I love lab puppies"


Idk what kind of lab he's seen, but I've never seen one with pointy ears...


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd

I love it when little kids mispronounce Gandalfs name and call him Grandpa instead lol. My... what big teeth you have Grandpa!


----------



## Sunsilver

My 3 year old nephew, upon meeting my 26" tall female GSD for the first time:

"Auntie Jane, can I ride her?" :grin2:


----------



## Rubyjane77

I have a reversed mask faded sable gsd. Brought him to the vet clinic and he was immediately noticed. As he was well behaved, quiet, and bigger than the other dogs present. A few guys came over and asked to pet him and I allowed it.

Guy: That’s a nice big dog how old is he?

Me: 7 months old, German Shepherd. I just got him weeks ago.

Guy: I think you’ve been had. This guy doesn’t look like a German Shepherd. I think he’s a Labrador-Malamute mix. He’s too friendly and big to be a German Shepherd. Germans are mean, noisy dogs

Guy 2: Looks more like a Belgian Malinois to me. But I think you’re right he must have a bit of Labrador.

Guy 1: If you want your money back. I don’t mind paying a lot for a mix, especially if he’s this well behaved. 


(Guess the sloped back and typical GSD facial structure wasn’t enough of an indication. He’s a 57 pounds WGSL - I believe his size and weight is typical for his age)


----------



## Beau's Mom

My (at the time) 14 month old granddaughter saw Beau up close for the first time since she was a tiny infant, and was obviously quite taken aback by the sight of him. She stared at him uncertainly from the safety of my lap, while he was quivering in a Stay maybe 5 feet away. After a moment she turned to her mom and asked doubtfully, “Phoebe??”. Phoebe is a chihuahua she knows, and for a while that was her general term for ‘dog’. We smiled and assured her that yes, he is a dog, but from the look on her face she never quite believed us.


----------



## Jax08

I have no idea if I posted this story in this thread previously.


I stopped for gas at a local store. Very country, one horse town, type of store. Went in to pay and came back to find some guy leaned in my back window. Not just leaned in but had his body IN my car.


Me: Excuse me...can I HELP you?
Him (with a seriously confused look on his face): What do you have back there?
Me: A dog...
Him (still looking confused): Ohhhhh. I thought it was a porcupine.

What the WHAT? You thought I had an 80# porcupine in a 42" crate in the back of my car????? Sir, please step away from the vehicle because there are days I just can't.....


----------



## Joseph1122

I have a turned around veil blurred sable gad, conveyed him to the vet center and he was promptly seen, as he was all around carried on, tranquil and greater than alternate puppies present, a couple of folks came over and requested to pet him and i permitted it...












Lighten up, just enjoy life, smile more, laugh more, and don’t get so worked up about things


----------



## Sunsilver

'turned around veil' - I am guessing that is an online translator version of 'reversed mask' German shepherd!
What language do you speak, Joseph? What ever it is, the translation program did NOT to a very good job of translating it to English!

Tasha, the dog I had when my husband was alive, had very tall ears. He used to call her 'bat lady'. 

Numerous people have said they thought Eska was a lab mix, due to her being black.

Oh, and then there was the guy on another board, who accused me of being 'kennel blind'! Um, sorry sir, I don't HAVE a kennel, my dogs are NOT related to each other, and I have yet to ever whelp a litter of my own!!


----------



## Jenny720

I remember walking with the dogs and a group of young kids said look werewolves. Lol!


----------



## [email protected]

A boy petting Boon, outside of a playground area with his mother: "That's a WILD DOG!"


----------



## mbbrickhouse

Everyone asks me I my GSD is cross bred with wolf's or coyote. I've even been told to keep a bright collar on her during coyote hunting season.


----------



## TruHp

A little girl asked me if Maverick (4 months old and ears up) was a fox and could she pet him..lol.

My Mom growing up had a Belgian Shepherd. The area they lived in everyone at the time had maids. The maids would cross the street before getting near their house as that's where the "devil dog" lived!

I had a Belgian Shepherd cross a long time ago... people would cross the street when they saw him as they were scared of him. He was super sweet and a certified therapy dog. I put a red leather tie on him when we went to the hospital so people weren't scared of him. A dog wearing a tie broke the ice and they weren't scared of him anymore.


----------



## ADogCalledQuest

1) He looks expensive! Did you pay like $500? (Lololllllllll yeah something like that). BTW I'm from the south, now living in the mid-west. I find this question rude and shocking, but it seems to be socially acceptable here LOL
2) He has to be part wolf because he's that color (he's a sable, purebred, show bred GSD)

Mostly people think he's magnificent and cute


----------



## ADogCalledQuest

I get asked the weirdest stuff about my racing Greyhound. Mostly if she was abused. (No, she absolutely was not). Also if she's a deer, and they laugh and say they lost money on her (har har har) at the track lol. They ask if I race her (nope, she's way faster than me!).


----------

